# Black Ash when smoking



## 420ftw (Oct 9, 2008)

why would a person get  black ash while smoking? I have heard it was because it wasn't flushed enough


----------



## jb247 (Oct 9, 2008)

exactly, thats all of the chemicals that are left in your plants...not doing your lungs any good either...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, very true. Chemicals need to be flushed well. Thats why I use organics. Organic ash that has been flushed well (2-3 weeks) will leave a light grey almost whitish ash.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 9, 2008)

i don't flush my outdoor plants and have never had black ash. 
i don't buy into this you gotta flush stuff. im sure it helps the taste and all but as far as it makin the smoke bad like that, i don't know.  im sure if you nuted the crap out of them right up till harvest it might not taste good, but that many nutes wouldn't be good for the plant anyway. jmo


----------



## andy52 (Oct 9, 2008)

i agree with slowmo77,hell,i've never done any kind of flush as described on some posts.i give ph'd water with black strap molasses for the last couple weeks and no nutes.close to a flush as i get.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Oct 9, 2008)

Main culprit of black ash isn't the flushing..... it's the fact that it's not cured properly. 

Flushing can help to smooth the burn, but it isn't as imperative as a good cure. Most mexican brick weed smokes black due to no cure time.....


----------



## kaotik (Oct 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i agree with slowmo77,hell,i've never done any kind of flush as described on some posts.i give ph'd water with black strap molasses for the last couple weeks and no nutes.close to a flush as i get.


i only give them water for the last bit before harvesting too (that's actully what i consider flushing when soil growing.)

don't do that, and tell me the results.. i'd bet it'd be black ash and nasty tasting weed (with possible headache effect depending on chemicals)


i don't know if i agree with mr. wakenbake.. i don't think it's from curing. known many who just hang to dry then smoke. and though it's dark, it's never the same dark hard ash like chemicals give you.

maybe i'm wrong, but i've always equated (really) black hard ash with chemicals. (and i usually get a headache after smoking stuff like that too)


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 10, 2008)

I do the same as andy and I get white ash :confused2:


----------



## andy52 (Oct 10, 2008)

ditto godspeedsuckah,why would anyone care what color the ash isanyway.hell,its the buzz i'm after.if i don't get a buzz,then my ash turns red as a beet.being mad,lol
  same here,white ash


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes sir. I do think alot of the black ash mystery is due to chemical fertilizers and ALOT of them. If your bowl sparks alot, there is something wrong with that bud. I use the foxfarm line of products and a couple weeks before harvest I just use distilled water and black strap. I don't water my plants so the water is pouring out of the bottom either. There is a little run off, as expected, but I don't do a flush like people talk about; the reason behind that for me is I think it does more stress to the plant because you wash out alot of the microorganisms in the soil and it takes time for them to repopulate.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 10, 2008)

agreed,i water enough to satisfy me.rarely do i have any leakage from the pot itself.same with feeding,i give the same amount each time and rarely have any drainage.i just do not want to stress my ladies while in bud,and that to me is stress.flooding at a crucial time.i might be wrong,but i will stay wrong


----------

